# ما هي الصلاة الارتجالية وكيف اصليها ؟



## روزي86 (24 فبراير 2012)

+ الصلاة الارتجالية هي الحديث مع الله بدون التقيد بكلام مكتوب .
 فالله يدعونا الي ذلك "واما انت فمتي صليت فادخل الي مخدعك واغلق بابك وصل  الي ابيك الذي في الخفاء فابوك الذي يري في الخفاء يجازيك علانية " (متي 6:6) ويقول ايضا "هلم نتحاجج يقول الرب "(اش 8:1) .
 + الصلاة الارتجالية تنشئ التقرب الشديد لله و الحب و الارتياح معه .
 ويمكن ان تكون الصلاة الارتجالية علي الترتيب التالي :-
* الشكر :اشكر الله علي كل نعمة واحسناته - والشكر يريح قلب الله وبه تزداد النعمة علينا .
 (لانه ليست عطية بلا زيادة الا التي بلا شكر ).
* الطلبة:اول طلب نطلبه هو ملكوت الله .
 "اطلبوا اولا ملكوت الله وبره وهذه كلها تزاد لكم "(مت36:6).
* صلي من اجل اخواتك و اسرتك و اقاربك .
 * اطلب من اجل الكنيسة .
 * اطلب من اجل اعدائك "احبوا اعداءكم باركوا لاعنيكم احسنوا الي مبغضيكم وصلو لاجل الذين يسيئون اليكم ويطردونكم "(متي 44:5).
* اطلب من اجل الخدام و المخدومين .
* اطلب معونة الله وستدة و حفظة .
* اطلب ان يحفظ الله البشرية من الشيطان .
 * الختام : اخيرا اختم بصلاة ابانا الذي في السموات . 				​


----------



## م المجدلية (24 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا لك

باركك الرب


----------



## tamav maria (24 فبراير 2012)

انا احب قوي الصلاه الارتجاليه
لاني فعلا بحس اني باتكلم مع ابويا
واكلمه ويكلمني

ميرسي لك ياقمره


----------



## elamer1000 (24 فبراير 2012)

*حلو خالص*

*ربنا يباركك*

*+++*
​


----------



## روزي86 (24 فبراير 2012)

sakae قال:


> شكرا جزيلا لك
> 
> باركك الرب




شكرا ليكي علي مرورك


----------



## روزي86 (24 فبراير 2012)

netta قال:


> انا احب قوي الصلاه الارتجاليه
> لاني فعلا بحس اني باتكلم مع ابويا
> واكلمه ويكلمني
> 
> ميرسي لك ياقمره




نورتي يا نيتا

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (24 فبراير 2012)

elamer1000 قال:


> *حلو خالص*
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*
> 
> ...




مرورك احلي

ميرسي ليك


----------



## هالة الحب (4 مارس 2012)

انا بعتبرها من اجمل الصلوات لانى بحس انى زى الفراشه حره من اى قيود وبقول فيها كل اللى انا نفسى فيه.


----------



## أرزنا (4 مارس 2012)

سلام المسيح 
 شكرا الرب معك


----------



## +Nevena+ (4 مارس 2012)

موضوع رائع ومفيد
وفعلا الصلاه الهمسيه او الارتجاليه بتكون رائعه
فهي تساعد الانسان علي التواصل مع الله وتقربه منه
وفيها يهيم القلب ويستمتع بالحديث مع الله المحب الاب الحنون

يسوع يباركك يا قمره


----------



## روزي86 (5 مارس 2012)

هالة الحب قال:


> انا بعتبرها من اجمل الصلوات لانى بحس انى زى الفراشه حره من اى قيود وبقول فيها كل اللى انا نفسى فيه.




تمام كلامك يا هالة

ربنا يفرحك يا قمر


----------



## روزي86 (5 مارس 2012)

أرزنا قال:


> سلام المسيح
> شكرا الرب معك



شكرا ليك علي مرورك الجميل


----------



## روزي86 (5 مارس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> موضوع رائع ومفيد
> وفعلا الصلاه الهمسيه او الارتجاليه بتكون رائعه
> فهي تساعد الانسان علي التواصل مع الله وتقربه منه
> وفيها يهيم القلب ويستمتع بالحديث مع الله المحب الاب الحنون
> ...




نورتي يا قمر

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## حبيب يسوع (5 مارس 2012)

صلاة رائعة ومباركة


----------



## روزي86 (5 مارس 2012)

نورت يا استاذي


----------

